# Ladd Procedure



## herrera4 (Feb 28, 2011)

I found code 44055 and this describes exactly what dr. did-only he performed his laparoscopically-how would that be coded? Thanks


----------



## surgonc87 (Feb 28, 2011)

Use the unlisted code 44238 times 20% the regular fee for the open procedure 44055!

MS


----------

